# Trek 1.1 - 2010 vs 2011



## campfire (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am looking at getting a beginner Trek bike and I don't really want to spend more than the price of the 1.1.

The Trek bike store here has the 2010 and 2011 1.1's in and other than the color I'm not sure what the difference is between the two.

I do like the blue of the 2010 model but does anyone know if there are new upgrades that warrant the purchase of the 2011 model as opposed to the 2010?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Probably not. 

Look at the spec sheets on Trek's web page and compare [the bike archives are reached through the "woman's page". Don't ask me why.]. There is probably NO difference besides color.


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

get a trek madone, you wont regret!!! if you get the 1.1 in six month or less you will unpack more money in upgades, trek madon 4.5 $2000 you can get a used one in great shape for 1400


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Other than the paint, pretty sure it's the same bike. 
If you find any 2010 1.2's on sale, consider one of those. With the upgrade in components and carbon fork, it's worth it.


----------



## roadmountain (Mar 8, 2010)

lucascarvajal said:


> get a trek madone, you wont regret!!! if you get the 1.1 in six month or less you will unpack more money in upgades, trek madon 4.5 $2000 you can get a used one in great shape for 1400


Your advice is Epic Fail.


----------



## ChrisA70 (Sep 13, 2010)

roadmountain said:


> Your advice is Epic Fail.


Gotta love it when someone asks about a bike, says they have a budget, then you get dudes saying "Well for a couple thousand more you get 10 times the bike" I agree EPIC FAIL.... $659 as opposed to a $2100 bike, yeah, just a few more bucks. :mad2:


----------

